# Re Fertilizer



## Farmer680 (Dec 8, 2013)

Hi, I can get on to bulk loads of pulverized sheep manure would that do anything if I spread it around over my paddocks any help appreciated.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

test it then you will know the analysis,but yes it will help


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

Also, be careful with it if you might want to use some of it in a garden. Some herbicides that have a long residual activity could possibly been used in the pasture, the weeds then eaten by sheep would transfer the chemical to the manure, and the chemical residue could kill germinating garden vegetables.


----------



## Farmer680 (Dec 8, 2013)

He said they get it out from under shearing sheds then run it through a machine to pulverise it


----------

